# Anyone that knew my father



## stokoe1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi does anyone remember my father Captain Tom Stokoe he sailed with caltex texaco and conaco. Would appreciate any memories of this wonderful man. 
Thanks Debbie


----------



## Cutsplice (May 23, 2008)

Hi Debbie, could you give more information on your dad such as the years he served,names of vessels,where your dad was from etc. That would be a great help to anyone who sailed with him.


----------



## stokoe1 (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not too sure but he came ashore in 1978 I think on this site there is a John pye and John Campbell who sailed with caltex and texaco. If it helps I believe he was the youngest ever captain at the time appointed by caltex. I'm just looking for any memories hopefully from younger people that may remember him. He would've been 88 now so maybe clutching at straws. Debbie


----------



## MervynHutton (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Debbie,
I sailed with your dad on the Texaco Southampton in 1970, he was Master and I was Mate, Norman Staines was the Chief Engineer. I have great memories of him and he was always fun, winding people up, pulling their legs etc etc. He was a great shipmaster and got the very best out of everybody. My wife was sailing with us that trip and as I was usually busy with cargo in port, he and Norman would take her ashore and show her the sights. Singapore was their favourite port and he always said ' Right Norman, Cellar Bar for orders' before going ashore. It made her trip very enjoyable. 
I was on the 4 to 8 watch every afternoon and if we were in the middle of the ocean, he would bring me a beer up on the bridge at 5.30pm so as not to miss the usual pre-dinner drinks that everyone else enjoyed! Management would have a fit these days if that happened. It was one beer and never did any harm. Only with Tommy though!
I also remember we were on the run from Indonesia to Australia part of the time and passing Thursday Island, where the Barrier Reef pilot disembarked, was a good place to get fresh prawns (shrimps in Aussie Speak). Tommy would always arrange for a couple of cases of prawns to be brought out by the pilot boat in exchange for a couple of cases of beer and we would have garlic and chilli prawns and cold beer and play bridge in the evenings for a couple of days until the prawns ran out.
It was a pleasure to sail with him.


----------



## stokoe1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks so much it's lovely to hear this and sounds so like him. Was Norman referred to as Big Norman as the name sounds familiar. He also sailed with Maurice Oliver who was my godfather and also Jim Gray. I think mum went with him on many trips before we were born I have a picture of Her climbi down a rope ladder in high heels and a fur coat. The mind boggles. 
Lovely to hear from you. Debbie


----------



## MervynHutton (Feb 1, 2008)

stokoe1 said:


> Thanks so much it's lovely to hear this and sounds so like him. Was Norman referred to as Big Norman as the name sounds familiar. He also sailed with Maurice Oliver who was my godfather and also Jim Gray. I think mum went with him on many trips before we were born I have a picture of Her climbi down a rope ladder in high heels and a fur coat. The mind boggles.
> Lovely to hear from you. Debbie


Yes Debbie, that was 'Big Norman'. I think he came from Staithes and was a very memorable character too. He was about 6 feet 4 inches and had a speech impediment but no one ever dared make any reference to it, that would have been instant death or worse!! He was a great shipmate too.


----------



## stokoe1 (Feb 1, 2012)

My goodness this is great. Dad did a great imitation of him but like you said not to his face. We actually met up with him years ago on a ship in Texas City as mum and dad lived there from 1980 until there deaths in 2003. My brother chris who lives in Dallas reminded me of that. Debbie x


----------



## stuartcooper35 (6 mo ago)

MervynHutton said:


> Hi Debbie,
> I sailed with your dad on the Texaco Southampton in 1970, he was Master and I was Mate, Norman Staines was the Chief Engineer. I have great memories of him and he was always fun, winding people up, pulling their legs etc etc. He was a great shipmaster and got the very best out of everybody. My wife was sailing with us that trip and as I was usually busy with cargo in port, he and Norman would take her ashore and show her the sights. Singapore was their favourite port and he always said ' Right Norman, Cellar Bar for orders' before going ashore. It made her trip very enjoyable.
> I was on the 4 to 8 watch every afternoon and if we were in the middle of the ocean, he would bring me a beer up on the bridge at 5.30pm so as not to miss the usual pre-dinner drinks that everyone else enjoyed! Management would have a fit these days if that happened. It was one beer and never did any harm. Only with Tommy though!
> I also remember we were on the run from Indonesia to Australia part of the time and passing Thursday Island, where the Barrier Reef pilot disembarked, was a good place to get fresh prawns (shrimps in Aussie Speak). Tommy would always arrange for a couple of cases of prawns to be brought out by the pilot boat in exchange for a couple of cases of beer and we would have garlic and chilli prawns and cold beer and play bridge in the evenings for a couple of days until the prawns ran out.
> It was a pleasure to sail with him.











Texaco Tankers | Facebook


This group is dedicated to Relatives, Crew, Officers, Shore & Office staff. All welcome with your photos and stories about your life and times aboard Texaco Tankers။




www.facebook.com


----------

